# Hello Everyone



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

I just wanted to take a moment to say hello to everyone on here and introduce myself. I have been reading all of your post since before I got my hav Kloie in Jan. I appreciate all of your tips and suggestions very much! I lost my best friend this last fall to wobblers and old age (he was a rescue doberman). We still have one rescue doberman in our home but I really was missing my guy and I decided on a small breed and after much research a havanese seemed perfect. I found a good breeder that did all the testing and now I have Kloie. She is a wonderful young lady. Although she will never replace my guy, she certainly has taken over my heart :hug:

Melissa


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  I am a hav and dobie lover as well! I have Neezers now, but I grew up with dobies and can't wait to have a nice big yard so I can get another one!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Melissa and Kloie! She's beautiful! (And, I can tell that you've been reading the Forum, since you mention she's from a breeder that health checks! 

She'll undoubtably fill in another corner of your heart to the fullest, although you'll always miss your Dobie.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you Melissa, and welcome aboard.


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

I am a firm believer in rescue. Like I said my past dogs had come from rescue. I also know the health hazards of poor breeding and the hard work and dedication that comes from owning and loving rescue dogs. Not to say that good breeders can't have puppies with occassional health problems. I just tried to do a lot of research before buying my puppy because after 5 years of neurologist and "what is best for him" I wanted the best chance to just have a healthy, happy dog. I will probably choose rescue again sometime in my life.....just right now, my heart couldn't take it.

Also - I ordered a CC brush because of everyones great reviews and I absolutely love it! I got the wood pin brush. It is amazing! Thank you all for giving it such great reviews!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Melissa and Kloie. Your new baby is beautiful.


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you. She is such a good girl. Except for the eating of poo (blah). I don't understand that whole thing, lol.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome Melissa and Kloie! Beautiful baby. OMG, I don't think I've ever seen such a colorful coat. I can't wait to watch her grow up. Lots of pictures please!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Melissa, your Kloie has the most unusual coat color I've ever seen. She's beautiful and I look forward to seeing how her color changes as she grows up. Welcome to the group. You'll find incredible information here and lots of caring from crazy dog lovers.

Enjoy every day with your baby. They grow up all too fast.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

kloie's mom said:


> Thank you. She is such a good girl. Except for the eating of poo (blah). I don't understand that whole thing, lol.


Welcome to the forum.....if it makes you feel better I have a poo eater too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, welcome to the forum. Kloie is a cutie. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Melissa!

We need to see more pictures.....these are the rules.............  Especially since you are new. I am so glad you got some really good tips and secrets of owning a Hav! 

Tell us about your baby....age? What is she doing besides eating poo.....


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

Kloie is just over 6 months old. She does have a real variety of colors in her right now. I have looked at the website of the colors and I have wondered what colors she will go through.... She didn't have much of the silver on her head when I first got her but that seems to be coming out more. She has also gotten more red coloring to her. She is marked as a creme sable on her AKC papers. 

We start puppy obedience this next week which I am really looking forward to. She needs the socialization. I take her out for walks but it seems like we don't ever see anyone because living in Michigan, there aren't a lot of people out this time of year 

I love how quickly this breed seems to learn! They are very smart and really want to please their people. 

Everyone on here has such beautiful dogs! It's wonderful to have such a great group of people to turn to for advice. Thanks for welcoming me in


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - your baby is beautiful! I too have a poo eater - she is big on rabbit poo right now....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Melissa! Your Kloie is beautiful!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the group. Kloie is a real cutie pie. It will be fun to watch her color and coat change. Havs are just the sweetest pets on earth and I know you will really enjoy her. Hope you post lots of pictures.


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

I have been clicker training her. She knows sit, down, roll over, we are working on leave it. She does pretty well on her loose leash walks.

I will add pictures as soon as I figure out how, lol.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I love Kloie's coloring too, and demand to see more pictures!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:welcome: Kloie is very pretty, such unusual coloring. I can't wait to see how she changes as she grows.

I hope the love she gives will help heal the pain of losing your friend.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

kloie's mom said:


> Thank you. She is such a good girl. Except for the eating of poo (blah). I don't understand that whole thing, lol.


WELCOME to the forum! Your girl is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! My Izzo eats poo too- not his own but my Golden's. YUCK!!! I was so stressed until the girl at the pet store told me to sprinkle Cayenne pepper on the poop and he wouldn't touch it. Sure enough, it worked! He didn't eat any of it after he got a small lick of the pepper. I make sure to keep a pile or two around with the pepper on it just as a reminder. Poop eating is yuckky!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome - beautiful baby - can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

At first I thought Kloie was wearing a sweater. lol. She is beautiful. I got my non-havanese dog, Hannah one month after my dog Jazz died. I couldn't stand not having a dog in the house and the pain of losing her was so hard to bear. I think of Hannah as a distraction rather than a replacement so I have never felt guilty for loving her. I also made sure to get a dog that was very different from Jazz so I wouldn't be tempted to compare the two. Good luck and welcome!


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats what Kloie does! She eats my dobe's poo. Ewwww! Never seen such a thing. haha. I will try the cayenne pepper. Thanks for the idea. My fingers are crossed that it works.

No sweater. She is just a whole bunch of colors. Seems like different ones pop up daily. I am still not sure where she will end up. From the pictures I have seen of everyone's pups on here, we don't ever know though do we?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Melissa, congratulations on falling in love with the most wonderful breed there is! Kloie is darling!

For the poop eating, it could be what you are feeding her that makes her do it. Something I have heard of that seems to work for some is putting a sprinkle of Accent on top of the food you feed all the dogs.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WELCOME! I agree with everyone else - Kloie is absolutely adorable. Glad to see another Michigander. Are you anywhere near Royal Oak?


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

About 130 or so from Royal Oak. I knew it was about a 2 hour drive but I did mapquest to get the mileage because it just sounds too much like a "michigander" to say "oh about 2 hours away" lol.

What is accent? I tried feeding them pineapple. Kona loved the pineapple, but it didn't stop Kloe from eating her poo. I tried sprinkling their food with meat tenderizer. That didn't help.

I have to feed Kona sensitive stomach dog food because she can't seem to tolerate anything other than that. I have had Kloie on grain free food since I was able to get her converted over.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome! Your pup is adorable. Her coloring is amazing!!!


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you. I figure she will lose some of the black because some of it is only on the tips of her coat, but some of it goes all the way to her skin. It is really hard to figure out what color her coat will end up :juggle: because she has so many colors throughout her. 

Her personality is what is so amazing. From what I have read on here she has what is pretty typical of the hav personality. Follows me from room to room. Very eager to please. Loves to learn new things. Tail is always wagging. Just a very loving and loyale, happy go lucky little girl. Beauty and brains


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love the position in your third photo. Mine lie down like that all the time. I find it so endearing.

I really can't get over her coloring. I've never seen another one quite like her. Beautiful girl!


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Her coloring is amazing. I can't wait to see what color she ends up with. What a cutie. Have a blast with her.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

:welcome: Melissa and Kloie! What a beautiful baby!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome!

Her color is stunning. Can you share who her parents/breeder is or what line she comes from?

Amanda (once a Michigander... Go blue!)


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

kloie's mom said:


> About 130 or so from Royal Oak. I knew it was about a 2 hour drive but I did mapquest to get the mileage because it just sounds too much like a "michigander" to say "oh about 2 hours away" lol.
> 
> What is accent? I tried feeding them pineapple. Kona loved the pineapple, but it didn't stop Kloe from eating her poo. I tried sprinkling their food with meat tenderizer. That didn't help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Her color is stunning. Can you share who her parents/breeder is or what line she comes from?
> 
> Amanda (once a Michigander... Go blue!)


I agree, please do share who her parents/breeder is or what line she comes from.

Leslie (who's never even _been_ to Michigan )


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

her breeder is Van Cort's Havanese House in Bath, MI which is just outside Lansing, MI. www.havanesehouse.com

if you go to the website her mom is the dog in the banner displayed on their homepage in top left side. Very similar coloring as Kloie has only her mom is lighter. Then if you go where it says "our girls and guys" Ceaser is her dad. He is black with a little white. The breeder I got Kloie from has some of these dogs and I think she said the others are owned by her son.


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

Mom2Izzo - do you have to be really careful with treats and everything with your Golden? My poor dobie girl has a hard time with most everything! I definitely would be scared to give her anything as far as in her food to deter Kloie from eating poo. I will be trying the cayenne pepper though!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: Kloie is very pretty.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby was a bad poo eater but outgrew it finally! Just trying to give you a little hope here.....lol Hopefully, some of these suggestions will work for you in the meantime.

BTW, welcome to the forum to you and your adorable little furbaby!


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the hope that she will overcome her poo eating habit  

We went to the park yesterday and took a long walk. Finally were able to see people and other dogs. Found some areas that we REALLY need to work on, like joggers jogging by. She was very bad with the barking at them. Unfortunately she just hasn't had the exposure to these things since it has been so cold here. Time and perisistance! I am convinced that between lots of walks and puppy classes I will be the winner, lol. My fingers are crossed.

I kind of think it was easier with the dobes. They were big so I always knew I had to be the pack leader and I kept it that way. With Kloie she is so little and cute and does such cute things even when she is bad (like when she steals dirty clothes out of the clothes basket and I tell her no she will flip onto her back and wave both paws at me). I have to remind myself a lot more with her to not let her cuteness get the better of me


----------



## dana77pbg (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Melissa,
Welcome. I'm Dana in FL and am Mom to Rico, 2 yr old Hav, not exactly a rescue, but what I term a "used-pre-owned Hav". We bought him from a breeder when he ended up back where he started at the age of 18mos. through no fault of his own. I found these boards after we found Rico and I am fortunate, I realize, very fortunate...he is very healthy, he is totally house broken, he eats dry kibble only and has gorgeous firm poops, he loves our older dog, he loves our grandkids and adores us and....he doesn't eat poop...dumb luck and I am grateful. We absolutely adore him and I must add....*HAVS RULE!!!*


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Amazing coloring on your hav!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks and your new little one is cute as a button!


----------

